# My step dad and I



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

My step dad and I get along very well now.I remember at first that I was a little shy around him at first.Mom was concerned when I met him after meeting him 3 weeks after my mom and step mom started dating in January of 1994.Good thing was he came up to me and thought of a good idea knowing each other.One night he took me to his workshop,saw I loved getting my hands dirty getting into the grease and grime,Started disassembly of getting an engine out of a race car and that is when he got to know me more.I also got to know him more,was 15 years old at the time and the shyness went away.Then things went in the correct way.He builds and fixes race cars,took me to the track on a practice day and saw I was a little interested at first.Seen I wanted to try this and luckily a friend of his had a race car set for me.Taught me everything and learned very well.It was finally on race night,I proved it to him in final heat race.Passed a boy that said I could not beat him.Step dad said don't believe him,I can do this.It was on the last lap I passed this boy and won.My step dad was proud of me that night and that is when things got better.Still have the picture take with him with me holding the trophy.I still drive for him and knows I don't tear up his equipment.He was proud of me in 1997 when I decided to enlist in the Marines serving 8 years.We still remember all of this to this day.


----------

